# Recommend a motherboard with E7500 Processor?



## codeash (Oct 6, 2009)

I had bought a DG31PR Original Intel Motherboard with Processor E7500. My onboard sound card stopped working. Now i have an option of either going ahead and getting a replacement or simply upgrading to a better motherboard. The authorised dealer I bought it from suggests me to go for a ASUS motherboard instead. Please suggest me a good motherboard with Windows 7 support.

I don't know what else am i supposed to look for before buying a motherboard. Please help.

Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is ur mobo??

Mobo with Win 7 support?? Thr is nothing like this......!!

Nyway wat u wanna do??

If its under warranty get it replaced or repaired.....

Othrwise u can also buy a good sound card....!!


----------



## codeash (Oct 6, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> How old is ur mobo??
> 
> Mobo with Win 7 support?? Thr is nothing like this......!!
> 
> ...



Dude ofcourse Windows 7 compatibility depends on the motherboard the processor is running on.

Mine is in warranty and I am getting a replacement as said above but I also have an option for going in for any other brand motherboard so just asked you guys if I should stick with the same motherboard or I should go for some Gigabyte or Asus motherboard.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2009)

^^just get a replacement board for now.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 7, 2009)

Go for a Gigabyte EP45 motherboard is probably the best one you can go for. Dont stick to the one you have. There's are many variants of the motherboard, just pick the one that fits your budget.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry I didn't knw......Win 7 compatibility depends on mobo.......

Sorry 4 misunderstanding.....


----------



## Abhi_rocks (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Guys...
Can u please help me in getting My PC upgraded....

Presently I am Using Mercury PNMCP73V motherboard with integrated NVidia Graphics card n other connectivity ports.
A Core2Duo 2.5GHz processor with a 2GB Kingston Ram

I upgraded my computer some 8-9 months back to this config. just to play GRID but was very unfortunate that the game still doesnot runs smoothly...
It seems like that there is a Problem with the speed differences in G.Card nd RAM

now I wish to Upgrade it so that I can get that speed which I need...A Rocket PC..  

Can u please suggest me A good/Best Motherboard and a G.Card(512MB will do)

My Bugget is not so high..I can give 2-3k max. for motherboard nd same amount for card.

what I want is A Good...infact a Best Responce PC.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 14, 2009)

Please create your own thread in the hardware section...


----------

